# Giant millipede found in the Philippines



## felmor (Jan 29, 2012)

does anyone knows this species? found in philippines, adult secretes a toxin, might be cyanide.


----------



## felmor (Jan 29, 2012)

update:
ID as Acladocricus sp. 

thanks to sir Jyenko.


----------



## Comatose (Jan 29, 2012)

I had these a bit ago... they're very cool. Enjoy!


----------



## beetleman (Jan 29, 2012)

wow! thats a beauty,aweome pede:biggrin:


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it the picture or does it have a bluish exoskeleton?


----------



## felmor (Jan 30, 2012)

Comatose said:


> I had these a bit ago... they're very cool. Enjoy!


do they have short lifespan? hope they can stay longer with me.. 



beetleman said:


> wow! thats a beauty,aweome pede:biggrin:


thank you sir bettleman. 



MrCrackerpants said:


> Is it the picture or does it have a bluish exoskeleton?


the actual and the pic looks very the same sir.. except for the other one with greenish exoskeleton, but I can't see them atm.. they are good at hiding.


----------



## Comatose (Jan 30, 2012)

I suspect they have a lifespan similar to that of other large millipedes.


----------



## felmor (Feb 2, 2012)

Comatose said:


> I suspect they have a lifespan similar to that of other large millipedes.


 anyway do you have any idea what they secretes? looks like an acid for me.. yellowish with a strong odor.


----------



## Comatose (Feb 2, 2012)

Read around here. I've read it contains cyanide (it what concentrations is never clear), and it bothers the skin in some people... never bothered me much.


----------



## felmor (Feb 5, 2012)

Comatose said:


> Read around here. I've read it contains cyanide (it what concentrations is never clear), and it bothers the skin in some people... never bothered me much.


oh thanks, I thought this might have different secretions.. and yes, it bothered my skin, but felt no irritation at all. thanks a lot.


----------

